# CPT 27603 vs 10140 - Which cpt code



## daniel (Aug 8, 2008)

Say the physician performs Incision and Drainage of a hematoma of the leg.

Which cpt code fits better for this scenario. CPT 10140 or 27603.
And what is the difference between these two cpt codes.


Respectfully
Daniel 
cpc


----------



## vhaysom (Aug 8, 2008)

It would depend on the documentation. 

I would use 10140 if the hematoma was in the skin (more superficial).
The code 27603 states for DEEP abcess or hematoma (more invasive).

I would check with your provider and get clarification, and if it's not clear in the documentation, have the provider to an addendum.

VHaysom CPC


----------

